# what is the quality of the leather straps like?



## rmn1974 (Jun 18, 2013)

I am looking at a potential purchase of a new Frederique Constant Carree and the pictures of the leather straps on the website (and where I have seen them on the web) they look a bit "average" in the pictures. It looks like the outer of the leather is almost "loose" on the band and looks of low quality (but it may just have been a poor image that has gone viral).

Any feedback on quality or comfort, please?


----------



## TTL (Jun 16, 2012)

My Carree came on a "Crococalf" which was quite nice for an embossed calfskin strap. Nothing extraordinary, but also absolutely nothing wrong with it. I've ordered a nice Lizard strap to replace it however.


----------



## bellboy718 (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't even think the outside is real embossed leather. Feels cheap and smells like plastic. I have the carree. What a shame that they skimped on the strap. I have 2 Hamiltons and their straps put the carree to shame. Can't speak of other models as the carree is the only Frederique I own.


----------



## blacksimon (Jul 1, 2013)

I've had my index with black crocatif for a year now, it still looks stellar (from a bit of a distance) But It's been my near-daily wear, coming off my wrist and back on at least once a day, it shows some very light ripping/cracking.

Basically, I'd give the strap quality a 7 out of 10 for a leather strap, it can take some abuse, but could be better


----------



## visualplane (Jul 29, 2014)

Anyone know if crococalf is safe to shower with? Is it waterproof? thanks


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

visualplane said:


> Anyone know if crococalf is safe to shower with? Is it waterproof? thanks


No. It's not waterproof leather, so it should be treated as any other leather strap.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

bellboy718 said:


> I don't even think the outside is real embossed leather. Feels cheap and smells like plastic. I have the carree. What a shame that they skimped on the strap. I have 2 Hamiltons and their straps put the carree to shame. Can't speak of other models as the carree is the only Frederique I own.


This is the same for Alpina. Sell a $2,000 watch and pair it with a strap that feels like it belongs on a vending machine watch. I love the watch but the strap leaves so much to be desired.


----------



## Quadcammer (Sep 15, 2014)

TTL said:


> My Carree came on a "Crococalf" which was quite nice for an embossed calfskin strap. Nothing extraordinary, but also absolutely nothing wrong with it. I've ordered a nice Lizard strap to replace it however.


agree. Its not brilliant, but they last a good long time and look good. The real croc strap on my moonphase is quite nice. They aren't patek quality, but the price reduction has to come from somewhere.


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Just got a Healey GMT last week. I absolutely love the watch itself, but I have to agree with Blacktocomm, the strap feels like it belongs on a vending machine watch. I still remain unconvinced that it's actually leather, and not plastic. I almost didn't wear the watch the first day I had it, simply because I didn't have a suitable 21mm replacement strap to put on it.


----------

